# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  عملاق ادارة اجهزة سامسونج Samsung Kies 3.2.16044.2 تحميل مباشر

## رائد منير

Samsung Kies 3.2.16044.2           Samsung kies connects your PC to your phone, making it easier for you to synchronise data and find new apps. Using samsung Kies, you can view apps in full screen on your PC , no matter what network youâ€™re on. You can personalise services too, simply by becoming a samsung Apps member or registering your mobile phone.      openload  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    arabloads  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   filefactory 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    up08 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   filerio 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

merciii

----------


## 23qwqwertyuiop

برنامج حلو

----------


## gsmhassan2005

merci a khouya

----------

